# Goldie`s Growrooms



## Goldie (Apr 7, 2005)

I have two places I can make a growroom out of:

   One is 24" X 30" by 8' tall, with a vent into the ceiling. This would blow any odor out over the top of the house...

   Two is 3' X3' X 6' tall, with a vent out through the wall. This would blow any odor right up into someone`s nose, should they happen to go around to the back of the house...

   So I will go with #1, if I decide to keep them inside. This is plenty of space for 2 - 3 plants, right, especially as they are lowryder crosses? Thanks.


----------



## automatic (Apr 7, 2005)

absolutely thats enough room!!!!!


----------



## Goldie (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks - I thought so. If I had had any sense, I would have planted all my seeds - I could have plants all up & down the walls of the room, and lights hanging all up & down in the middle - lol!

It would be an adjustment at first, but dang it, I could have put 2-3 shelves of plants in that 8 feet - lol!


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 9, 2005)

great, do you know what you can do with 2 rooms? make 1 vegroom and 1 flowerroom, in that way, you have more harvests a year 

greetz


----------



## Goldie (Apr 9, 2005)

BW, yes, believe me, I thought of that!    I need to stay within the legal limit though - for a misdemeanor, anyway...


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 9, 2005)

What would be the legal limit there Goldie?


----------



## Goldie (Apr 9, 2005)

5 or more becomes a felony, MarP. A misdemeanor would be bad enough -


----------



## Jack*POT (Aug 26, 2005)

Goldie if you gone do it, do it BIG.


----------

